# How many of yours carry low?



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Dream - my HQ carries low - never out. Last year she had no width could have sworn we missed her cycle and low and behold - beautiful twins. This year she's bigger still yet, but same deal - low and out not wide and out. Yall have many does like this?

Here she is this year. She's about day 100 here. If I can dig up last years pictures this time, I'll show them. Fanci however is carrying out (she's not as big of a girl).


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

My Nubian is carrying low like your picture, I believe mine will only have one kid but she could surprise me, if I remember correctly she carried low last year too until the end of it then it went to her butt, lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think alot of the "standard" breeds tend to carry a little bit more on the lower side instead of wide - at least in my experience.

My Alpine is carrying very low and not at all on the sides. She is on day 118 now - and can't wait. I am soooo antsy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think my doe Faith is a low carrier. She never seems to get all that wide but last year she had quads.  So you never know!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

One of my does carries low ( like past her hocks) She is on day 147 now but was like this since about day 100.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet pea carries low, I wasnt paying attention and was just hoping for twins and got quads!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of ours don't really carry low, only just one Saanen that we have. She's due in a month and all through this pregnancy she hasn't grow 'out' at all, just down. She looks like she'll have a single but I wouldn't doubt twins for how low her belly hangs. She has really great body capacity.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My first time with my Nigi, Binky, really surprised me....all of my pygmy cross girls got as wide as they are tall when preggy, Binkys 2nd pregnancy was odd for me to see...she was really deep and not wide at all, she gave me twin does. Angel is a pygmy nigi cross and is so low that it scares me to think she has more than 2 in there! Not wide at all but her belly has a 4 inch clearance of the ground and she's not due til March 11th!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

A lot of my nubians carry low, this is my doe that was carrying twins. I've also found that my larger and older does start growing down instead of out.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: How many of yours carry low? DAY 130*

Here's from 2-17-09


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

my boers carry wide..... :wink:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol - her and her daughter carry low - the other girls are out and wide. I'll have to remember when I'm putting them in their new pens tomorrow to get pictures of the other two. Thinking Gracie has a single - Fanci most likely as well, she's a lot wider - but built different so one baby is probably taking up all that area...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we'd love to see pics..... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> my boers carry wide..... :wink:


I haven't seen a boer that didn't carry wide, I need to get a pic of some of my brother's :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: so true


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

most of mine carry wide.. i had two before who carried low.. i think i have one right now, but no pictures of her pregnant so.. 

but amelia has large numbers so i think she just stuffs them where they'll fit! poor girl


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

my boer x's carry wide and my 2 nubians carry low. I was so used to my goats getting really wide that when one of my nubians kidded, i was shocked when she had twins.


----------

